# garbage in, garbage out



## DaniFer

¡Saludos a todos! Me es sumamente grato el comunicarme con tan especial grupo de personas (¡será porque compartimos el mismo amor por la lengua y el conocimiento! ja ja ja). En fin, deseo poder aportar tanto o más de lo que me pueda beneficiar de este sistema de apoyo. Mis áreas de mayor conocimiento son los negocios, la economía, el sistema médico-legal de indemnización por lesión laboral norteamericano, y desde lo más profundo de mi corazón, la historia de mi amada lengua española o castellana.  Nací en Nueva York pero crecí y estudié en Ecuador hasta los 16 años de edad, tiempo desde el cual he residido en California. 
Bueno, no sé si era necesaria tanta presentación pero quise ponerle una cara a mis palabras para así podernos comunicar mejor. Un último deseo: *Por favor déjenme saber si creen que he cometido algún error. Quedaré profundamente agradecido.*

*Pregunta: ¿Me pueden comunicar una buena traducción para la expresión "garbage in, garbage out", en lo referente a la manufactura industrial?*

*Mil gracias.*


----------



## lauranazario

Hola DaniFer... y bienvenido(a) al foro.

Cuando en inglés se habla de "_garbage in, garbage out_" usualmente se está definiendo la calidad de un resultado. O sea, estás recibiendo un resultado malo/deficiente porque los datos que suministraste al principio de la operación eran malos/deficientes.

Yo traduciría la frase...
garbage in, garbage out = *basura que entra, basura que sale*.

Veamos si hay más opiniones.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## josama

Bienvenido al grupo, DaniFer:

Garbage in/garbage out es una expresión muy utilizada en muchas áreas..., significa que no importa qué tan buena sea una máquina, un sistema o un modelo..., si lo alimentas con basura, te entregará basura.

Si tú tienes un violín Stradivarius y me lo das a mí para que lo toque, no sonará más que basura: garbage in/garbage out.


Si tienes un modelo económico que te puede predecir con precisión cómo se comportará el país si le das las variables apropiadas, pero te inventas los datos, te entregará algo erróneo.


----------



## DaniFer

Gracias a todos por la bienvenida y sus respuestas. El concepto de "garbage in, garbage out" sí lo tenía claro, sin embargo nunca lo había escuchado traducido al español.  Gracias, Lauranazario, tu traducción fue tan buena como la mía (la cual me fue suficiente). Araceli, esta frase es el título de un párrafo, pero gracias de todas formas. Josama: ¡¡¡Viva Colombia!!!
Gracias nuevamente a todos.


----------



## josama

Me acabo de dar cuenta de que tú pedías la traducción y no una explicación... MY FAULT, sorry...


----------



## Fernando

Como yo lo he visto: Si entra basura, sale basura.


----------



## benraquel

Garbage in, garbage out = Lo que das es lo que recibes; lo que pones es lo que recibes.


----------



## DaniFer

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas. Dentro del mismo concepto, ¿cómo traducirían la palabras INPUT y OUTPUT?

Ejemplo: An effective production system requires a good INPUT in order to obtain a good OUTPUT.

¡Un abrazo!


----------



## josama

Entrada y salida (de datos)

Un sistema efectivo de producción requiere de una buena entrada para obtener una buena salida.


----------



## DaniFer

Gracias, josama, pero ¿qué tal en un sentido de producción industrial, no solamente de datos?
Gracias.


----------



## josama

Input= alimentación, consumo, gasto.
Output= producción total, rendimiento, extracción.



> Ejemplo: An effective production system requires a good INPUT in order to obtain a good OUTPUT.


 
Un sistema efectivo de producción debe ser alimentado correctamente para obtener un buen rendimiento.


----------



## DaniFer

Muchas gracias, josama, tu aporte ha sido de gran ayuda.

¿Por si acaso han escuchado la palabra INSUMO como equivalente de INPUT, qué tal les suena?:

INSUMO > SISTEMA > PRODUCTO/PRODUCCIóN

Gracias.



Bienvenidas sus correcciones.


----------



## josama

¡¡Me parece perfecto!!

Yo usaría INSUMO.


----------

